# Seriously? Be nice...



## cmbspd (Sep 19, 2014)

Lurked for a long time on the site and decided to post today for the first time. 

Fished Rocky River today and it was great - didn't catch any but it was a beautiful day and I'm just starting to learn. But, the day didn't start well...two men must not have learned how to share. I wasn't on the river more than 10 min before a young fly fisherman threatened to throw an old man into the river for casting in his area (I don't really know who intruded on the other's "prime" space, but I think the fly fisherman moved up river to the old man's spot). Seriously?!? That could land you in jail. The man was old and on shore so he couldn't move around as freely. Dude, its fishing. There is plenty of room for everyone.

I know the dude was frustrated because he was snagging his line left and right and not catching anything, but CHILL! He was courteous later to me and asked if he could fish up river from my spot so maybe he was just frustrated. I hope he reads this and thinks a bit next time before threatening someone.

PS stuck around till the old man left just to make sure nothing happened. PSS I specified "fly fishing" ONLY so the guy might recognize his description.

Keep our rivers fun and friendly for everyone!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cmbspd said:


> Lurked for a long time on the site and decided to post today for the first time.
> 
> Fished Rocky River today and it was great - didn't catch any but it was a beautiful day and I'm just starting to learn. But, the day didn't start well...two men must not have learned how to share. I wasn't on the river more than 10 min before a young fly fisherman threatened to throw an old man into the river for casting in his area (I don't really know who intruded on the other's "prime" space, but I think the fly fisherman moved up river to the old man's spot). Seriously?!? That could land you in jail. The man was old and on shore so he couldn't move around as freely. Dude, its fishing. There is plenty of room for everyone.
> 
> ...


Welcome to OGF! Good first post... Hopefully the Fly guy with see it and re-think his behavior..


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know why but steelhead fishing brings out the worst in some people. There's enough fish to go around and plenty of water. The season on the rivers lasts about 6 months. No reason to get upset. Just use common courtesy.

Being retired I hunt for steelhead during the week. A few less people. I leave the weekends to everyone else.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would rather get teeth pulled than fish the rock on a fall weekend!!!

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

There is plenty of room on the rock and lets not forget it is a stocked fish. The dnr stocks thousands of them everyone can get some.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Had the river to my self today it seemed- water was still a little muddy and caught a lively one about 24''. I been fishing rocky river my whole life and I ran in to a few big mouth tough guys over the years during steelhead season but it's been a while. I feel like it was worse in the 90s and more people fishing. Most guys out there are good dudes


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

I also fly fish the rock quite a bit...and do prefer mornings during the week. Way less traffic in the more popular spots. If I go on the weekend, I either try to be there at first light or will make the hike in to get away from the crowds. Most spots can accommodate several fisherman. If I come across a spot where someone is fishing, I will always observe first and then ask if I can fish upstream or downstream from him. Works every time. I also appreciate when I am approached and asked if it is OK to fish next to me. Amazing what a little courtesy can lead to Fishing should be fun....not worth fighting over. 

Since I have not been there yet, are the leaves an issue yet?


----------



## TommyToTall (Oct 20, 2016)

That reminds me of a time I was fly fishing some white water below a falls and these three guys show up. First they stacked up really close to me and started throwing spoons. They didn't only snag me but snagged each other and really caused chaos in the flow. So... As pleasant as I could I asked them to back off. First come first serve. So they backed off. But then it got worse. They (all three) spread across the top of this falls. Falls was like 40-50 feet wide. Spaced themselves out and started running huge rapalas with cowbell size sinkers right straight down into the flow I was fishing. SNAGGERS!!! I was like what the ****!!! Thank God I had had such good look before they showed up. After a short while of more tying up with their lines I had had enough. I just left. I kept my cool. Thank goodness I haven't seen those crazies since.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

Since I have not been there yet, are the leaves an issue yet?

I tossed spoons and spinners at the marina. Caught a leaf about one out of 5 or 6 casts.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I guess I have been blessed so to speak I've met some great people steelhead fishing. Only problem I ever had was somebody threw two female fish in bed of my truck after they took the eggs. I was in conny and had a female of my own on a stringer. It was only about 10 am and I planned on fishing all day and now had one fish over my limit. Called authorities and explained wjat had happened they made note of it told me enjoy my day. Better luck to everyone


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

My son and I just stay away from the rivers period. The trout are out in the lake so late anymore what's the point in fishing with dozens of other people? We are generally done fishing for the year when it's so cold our eyeballs freeze in their sockets.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

my brother in law fished the chagrin this past weekend.....some guy there had thrown 2 fish on shore and had another one on a stringer in the water......over bagger.....good thing I was not there.....I will not fight someone over this....but, I will be calling the poacher hot line


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jjshbetz11 said:


> I would rather get teeth pulled than fish the rock on a fall weekend!!!
> 
> Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


Me too-and w/o anesthesia!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

kudo's to the guys that turn in poachers. welcome to our site. nice 1st post. my senior drill instructor in boot camp beat it into our heads that there's always that 10% that are s**t birds. and in most things I've done I've found it to be true. some things its a little higher than the 10%. but that leaves the 90% that are true sportsmen and I've found that most of them are great people.
sherman


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome, original poster. All you gotta do is hike away from the easy parking spots and you'll have an enjoyable day.


----------

